# Other > Fun and games >  Classical music thread

## EJ

I wanted to start a thread specifically for Classical Music. Any concerts or music performed or heard may be posted here: 
To start the ball rolling I am re-learning the Brahms German Requiem for a performance in April.

----------

Miss Molly (05-01-14),sidiam (05-01-14)

----------


## Suzi

I was involved in so many at school. 
Some of my favourites which I have heard have been African Sanctus and I went to school with his granddaughter!

----------

amaeru (10-01-14)

----------


## EJ

Suzi the only piece I remember from the African Sanctus is the Lords Prayer. My colleague at work went to college with David Fanshawe. 
I am rehearsing some music which is set in the life and times of Samuel Pepys. One of the group dresses up as Pepys and there are readings and madrigals and part songs. We are performing this in February and people are paying to come and see it.

----------

Suzi (10-01-14)

----------


## EJ

Just listened to the Sanctus. Wow is all I can say!!!

----------


## EJ

We performed 'African Gloria' arr Bill Tamberlain. Unfortunately I cannot find a recording of it. This was when Nelson Mandela died.

----------

Suzi (10-01-14)

----------


## Suzi

Wow that sounds amazing! I love madrigals and things. I was really lucky when I was at school to be in the Chamber Choir and we made a CD (that actually went on sale to real people too!) and it was called Song through the ages. Loved it, we sang songs right from madrigals to much more modern things. 
I haven't been involved in any singing since I left teaching about 10 years ago now.. Really should think about it..

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGdFHJXciAQ
Vivaldi four seasons (winter).

----------

amaeru (10-01-14),Suzi (10-01-14)

----------


## Amaya

www.youtube.com/watch?v=haRanlw9eSg
Bach
It's the Andante I like  :):

----------

amaeru (10-01-14)

----------


## Zeppelin

I went through a phase of listening to classical music a couple of years ago, would listen to classic fm a lot.
Really like the music of Ennio Morricone from the spaghetti western films, I think that's generally classed as classical.
Favourite being, The Ecstasy Of Gold.


This track is also sometimes used by Metallica (who have also done their own cover of it) to open their live shows and was used by The Ramones to close theirs.

----------

amaeru (10-01-14)

----------


## purplefan

I love Aundre Rieu. I always love his bank holiday spectaculars.

----------


## amaeru

My mum and stepdad are big fans of Rieu - they've usually got one of his dvds on when I pop in to visit.

----------


## Amaya

Film soundtracks are great. I like the Plunkett & Macleane soundtrack for whenever I need to get somat done. Dunno if it's technically classical, bit of a mix. It's simplistic and cheesy, but also haunting and just fast paced enough for motivating me with whatever I've gotta get done  :): 

Quite often listen to Star Wars too.. heehee

----------


## ollie1

I love the classical  :):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KgpEru9lhw Bolero love this  :):  calming

----------


## purplefan

I love the Italian Job. (the original) and the great escape and Dam busters.


> Film soundtracks are great. I like the Plunkett & Macleane soundtrack for whenever I need to get somat done. Dunno if it's technically classical, bit of a mix. It's simplistic and cheesy, but also haunting and just fast paced enough for motivating me with whatever I've gotta get done 
> 
> Quite often listen to Star Wars too.. heehee

----------


## sidiam

Thanks EmmyR,
Hate to show my ignorance but I've never heard of P & M. Don't think it came over the water. I've found the film on Youtube. Too tired to watch it tonight but know I'm going to love it, I'm listening to the music at the moment.  :(nod): 
Can't be doing with André Rieu at all. I didn't even know he was popular in the UK.
I have quite an eclectic choice of music, from Bach to boy bands.  :(smirk): 
take care 
sleep well, 
Sxx

----------


## EJ

Listening to a CD of Palestrina by the Tallis Scholars. Very relaxing.

----------

amaeru (18-01-14),Suzi (18-01-14)

----------


## amaeru

Oooooh I love Palestrina. Not listened to any for ages. Was listening to some Tallis earlier tho. - Spem in alium

----------


## Diablo



----------


## michaelkay

May I chime in?  Bach's Coffee Cantata has always been a favorite on a Sunday morning.....charming.  18th century coffee junkie!  Poor thing would have to wait another 2+ centuries for Starbucks.  :(nod): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVzvX9oQVCY

----------


## Diablo



----------

amaeru (27-01-14)

----------


## purplefan

DIablo i do like a bit of clarinet.
Beautifully played. 

I wonder if today's pop music will be considered classical in 500 years time?

----------



----------


## Suzi

No love, most of it will just be deemed " :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: "  :O:  

Honestly, I'm wondering who "our Mozart" is.. You just don't seem to hear of awesome new music much anymore,most of the music scene today is just based on or ripped from older stuff anyway..

----------


## Diablo

The piece - "Gabriel's Oboe" - was composted by Ennio Morricone, who did the scores for the spaghetti westerns. I think some of these are classical music in their own right.

I believe the Golden Age of pop music was the 1960s, but maybe I'm biassed because I was around in that decade! These are still being listened to, played and performed after 50 years, which is a tenth of the way to go. I agree though that a lot of the pop stuff churned out today is more awful than awesome.

----------

Suzi (27-01-14)

----------


## Diablo



----------

amaeru (27-01-14),Suzi (27-01-14)

----------


## purplefan

George Michael is a modern mozart. He wrote: Wake me up before you go go and the master piece club tropicana. he is a Genius.  :Rock:  


> No love, most of it will just be deemed ""  
> 
> Honestly, I'm wondering who "our Mozart" is.. You just don't seem to hear of awesome new music much anymore,most of the music scene today is just based on or ripped from older stuff anyway..

----------

Paula (27-01-14),Suzi (27-01-14)

----------


## Diablo



----------

amaeru (27-01-14),Suzi (27-01-14)

----------


## Diablo

Very relaxing...

----------

amaeru (07-02-14),Suzi (07-02-14)

----------


## amaeru

Oh I love that piece Diablo xx

----------



----------


## Diablo

I think it's magical - but maybe that's just me.

----------


## Suzi

It is. I love it too.

----------


## Diablo

Is this classical music? I think it is!

----------


## Diablo

Then why not this!

----------


## Diablo

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra.
One of my favourite pieces.

----------

amaeru (10-02-14),Suzi (10-02-14)

----------


## Diablo



----------



----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tr0otuiQuU

Beethoven - moonlight sonata. full 15 minutes of pure musical genius.

It reflects how i feel at the moment.
Starts out dark and moody but becomes more happy later on. Wonderful piece.

----------

amaeru (21-02-14),Suzi (21-02-14)

----------


## Diablo

Much prefer a bit of Bach - Zion Hort Die Warchter Singen or Zion Hear the Watchman Calling.
More "shape" to it.

----------


## purplefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wneUNq_Ndbw

Sorcerer's apprentices Dukas. Lovely piece. 
Love that disney film.

----------


## Diablo

Must be played at full volume. Bring on the dancing girls!

----------


## Diablo

Classical music does _HAVE_ to be funeral music.  - G&S - HMS Pinafore - I am the Monarch of the Sea.

----------


## Diablo

I'm a sucker for Grieg. Sung by Karita Mattila.

----------


## Diablo

Plainsong. Definitely an acquired taste. To me it seems timeless.




> Hildegard von Bingen (1098-1179) was a German nun (She was the tenth child in the family; the number ten in the middle ages was considered 'perfect', so she had to be sent to church to become a nun!) She wrote religious poetry set to music. It resembled the Gregorian chant, but was highly original and never drew from existing repertory. She also wrote a morality play "The Play of the virtues". Hildegard compiled a book of liturgical songs entitled "Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum".
> 
> This particular chant however is called "O pastor animarum" (O Shepherd of Souls). The chant had an important part to play in later music, when it was used as the foundation of structures of greater complexity.
> 
> Oxford Camerata
> Jeremy Summerly

----------

amaeru (10-03-14)

----------


## EJ

There is so much good classical music around at the moment with the run up to Easter. Locally we have a choir performing the St John Passion Bach. I am going to sing in a performance of Requiem by John Rutter. Also being performed locally is Stainers Crucifixion but it does go on a bit and is a little repetitive but plenty of people like it. Brahms Requiem is fast approaching too on 5th April.

----------


## Mira

Thats amazing. And it must be great to sing in such a performance. I bet it will sound superb. 

I love classical music. I am a amateur though and I find it hard to find where to start.

----------


## Suzi

So beautiful Elizabeth!

----------


## Diablo

Sylvia McNair, The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner performing I Know That My Redeemer Liveth.

----------

amaeru (10-03-14),Suzi (10-03-14)

----------


## EJ

I have sung this for somebody's funeral. It was somebody I knew so it was very difficult.

----------



----------


## Diablo

Fire glowed against the visage of St. Patrick as he lit yet another candle in the dark Irish churchyard on Slane Hill. The fire reminded him of Christ, Redeemer and light of his life.

Opposite the churchyard was Tara, where resided the pagan High King Lóegaire-- the man who outlawed candles in Ireland. But it was the eve of Easter, 433 A.D. and St. Patrick was determined to glorify God that night.

And thus began the hymn.

"Therefore, on that day when I was rebuked, as I have just mentioned, I saw in a vision of the night a document before my face, without honour, and meanwhile I heard a divine prophecy, saying to me: 'We have seen with displeasure the face of the chosen one divested of name.' And he did not say 'You have seen with displeasure', but 'We have seen with displeasure' (as if He included Himself) . He said then: 'He who touches you, touches the apple of my eye.'"

-- Saint Patrick

----------


## purplefan

Camille Saint-Saëns - Danse Macabre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyknBTm_YyM

----------



----------


## purplefan

no matter one's station in life, the Dance of Death unites all

----------


## EJ

I am listening to Mahlers Symphony no 3 in D minor. It is not something that I know but it has been worth the listen. Now choral evensong and the ironing

----------


## amaeru

Ooooooh I love Mahler - My favourites (symphonies) are  2 (Resurrection) and 8 (Symphony of a thousand) - but I haven't listened to either in absolutely ages
Not so enthusiastic about the ironing though - even to choral evensong  :O:

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Diablo



----------


## EJ

Thank you for posting these.

----------



----------


## Diablo

And now for something completely different...

----------


## Diablo



----------


## Diablo



----------


## Diablo



----------


## Westin

I am in love with Gershwin. I don't know if that's "technically" considered classical. But Rhapsody in Blue and Concerto in F/ Allegro Agitato are one of my two favorites.
Rachmaninoff is another favorite. My favorite symphony if his is "Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini.

----------


## amaeru

I love those pieces. Haven't listened to either Gershwin in ages. Must dig out that old CD

----------



----------


## Diablo



----------



----------


## Westin

Thanks Diablo! INSANELY good! I am blown away....

----------


## oldandintheway

I'm not a big classical music lover myself (more into metal and jazz and improvised music) but I do enjoy solo violin. And I must admit to being just that little bit in  :Panda:  with Hilary Hahn.

----------


## Diablo

Tasty!

This music reminds me of my old foreman Sid. He was a grizzled old guy rough as a badger's backside, and he drove around in a beaten up old Land Rover. But He'd swear by Bach and always had it playing full blast as he drove, though you couldn't hear much of it for the racket of the car...

----------


## oldandintheway

"... rough as a badger's backside ...", love that phrase. And I love the image of this chap blasting out Bach.

----------


## Diablo

He always reminded me of Popeye the sailor man, same sort of build, and tough as old boots. When he retired at 65, we had a collection and bought him a wet-suit, because he was into Windsurfing!

----------


## EJ

We are practicing 'Zimbe' by Alexander L'estrange. It is worth a listen. I can't do links sorry.

----------


## amaeru

Is this the one EJ ?

----------


## EJ

It sure is. Thanks. There is a whole collection of songs and children's choir etc plus a jazz quartet. We are performing it in June. It isn't really classical.

----------


## amaeru

Awesome - it's so uplifting isn't it?

----------


## rose

Oh we used to sing this when I was in choir at school!!!!

----------


## EJ

I'm trying hard to get into the Monteverdi Vespers. We are performing this in November. I have the version by Paul Mc Creech. I think I need to sit down with the score and go through it.

----------


## Noel

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tr0otuiQuU
> 
> Beethoven - moonlight sonata. full 15 minutes of pure musical genius.
> 
> It reflects how i feel at the moment.
> Starts out dark and moody but becomes more happy later on. Wonderful piece.


I love this piece , I heard it on classic fm by accident and it got me hooked on classic music . Mirror in the Mirror is another piece which sounds a bit similar but less instruments I think .

----------


## Noel

Mirror in a Mirror  , very relaxing .

----------


## EJ

Missa Brevis by Benjamin Britten. I heard this on the radio this morning and found it especially haunting. I have heard it before and would like to sing it. It sounds quite challenging.

----------

Suzi (12-10-14)

----------


## Suzi

I haven't heard that for years!

----------


## EJ

I haven't got a link to it but this recording was done by the Sixteen.

----------

Suzi (13-10-14)

----------


## Jaquaia

All Angels - The Flower Duet : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9Xp8...=RDG9Xp88GE2hw

One of my all time favourite pieces of music.

----------

Suzi (05-11-14)

----------


## EJ

I have to learn a new piece of music based on the diaries of Anne Frank. It is by James Whitbourn.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds interesting and certainly not something I've come across..

----------


## purplefan

The new year days concert from Vienna is on BBC4 at 7pm.

----------


## Chroniko

One of the classical albums I remember growing up with was the Planets Suite by Gustav Holst. Listening to it now, I recognise a lot of different parts from movies, and it's a joy to listen to while reading.

----------


## OldMike

As it's Christmas I'm listening to an mp3 of carols from St Paul's Cathedral bought it last year. There is actually a new CD just out of carols from St Paul's.

----------


## OldMike

Tianwa Yang playing a selection of Sarasate pieces.

Zigeunerweisen (Gypsy airs) is the current track.

----------


## OldMike

Howard Shelley - Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1  :):

----------


## OldMike

Second movements glorious.  :(nod): 

Where's all you classical music fans, lets bring this thread back to life.

----------


## OldMike

Howard Shelley - Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 2  :): 

Mendelssohn composed such joyful music.

----------


## OldMike

On the last track of this CD (mp3)

Howard Shelley - Mendelssohn - Capriccio Brillant

Brilliant  :(nod):

----------


## OldMike

Listening to some Haydn symphonies, boy he sure wrote a lot.

Symphony No. 31 starts with a rasping blast on the French horn, which figures as it's called the "Hornsignal"  :(rofl):

----------


## OldMike

Haydn Symphony No. 70 never heard this before.

----------


## OldMike

Haydn Symphony No. 101 - The clock

Tick tock tick tock the second movement is ticking like a clock.

Think I've claimed this thread to myself not even the Purple Haired Boss Lady has passed by.  :(think): 

"sets up camp in a peaceful spot in the haven of DWD*  :O:

----------


## OldMike

Tasmin Little - Scottish Fantasy - Max Bruch

Glorious.

----------


## OldMike

Symphonie Espagnole - Max Bruch

I suppose it is a symphonia concertante or a violin concerto in the Spanish style.

Sounds really good.

----------


## OldMike

Schubert - Death and the Maiden

----------


## purplefan

Is that the iron maiden?

----------


## Suzi

Hey I'm here, I'm reading but I'm listening too! I love hearing what others are listening to as I then tend to play it myself!

----------


## OldMike

Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto - Arabella Steinbacher

----------


## OldMike

Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto - Arabella Steinbacher

----------


## OldMike

Boccherini - Cello concert B flat major, Xavier Phillips

----------


## OldMike

Bought 2 CD's (mp3's) today.

Frei Aber Einsam (Brahms string quartets) - Cuarteto Quiroga

Listened to this earlier this afternoon, beautiful.

Granados & Turina: Piano Quintets - Cuarteto Quiroga & Javier Perianes

Listening to this now the second movement of the Granados quintet is delightful.

----------

selena (14-12-15)

----------


## OldMike

Currently listening to Dvorak symphony No. 9 "From the New World" this should take me up to bedtime.

----------


## OldMike

To celebrate Mozart's 260th birthday on 27th January, piano sonata No. 11 last movement (Rondo Alla Turca), 'njoy.

----------

selena (31-01-16)

----------


## EJ

Lovely

----------


## Suzi

Beautiful!

----------


## Paula

> Boccherini - Cello concert B flat major, Xavier Phillips


Beautiful. I used to play the cello

----------

OldMike (31-01-16)

----------


## OldMike

Maurice Andre - Telemann Trumpet Concerto in D

----------



----------


## OldMike

Arabella Steinbacher & Akiko Suwanai - J. S. Bach : Concerto for Two Violins  :(inlove): 


A beautiful way to start the day and banish those rainy day blues.  :):

----------

Suzi (05-04-16)

----------


## EJ

Sibelius : The Swan of Tuonela. No link. Play at my funeral please. It is absolutely gorgeous.

----------


## OldMike

> Sibelius : The Swan of Tuonela. No link. Play at my funeral please. It is absolutely gorgeous.


Agreed Elizabeth it is one of favourites too hauntingly beautiful.

Sibelius - The Swan of Tuonela, Op 22

----------


## EJ

Holy is the true light: William Harris.

----------

Suzi (03-09-19)

----------


## Strugglingmum

https://youtu.be/-TGKJ9MgCOQ

Hope this works. Feeling nostalgic. Anniversary last week. I walked down the aisle to this. X

----------


## Suzi

I love that piece of music!

----------


## EJ

Quomodo cantabimus: William Byrd. something soothing to start the day xx. Just heard on radio 3 sung by the Sixteen if anyone has a link ?

----------


## OldMike

Heavenly, here's the link Elizabeth, thanks for the heads up  :): 

The Sixteen - Quomodo cantabimus : Byrd




One of my favourite pieces by Byrd is Ave Verum Corpus

----------


## Suzi

That is beautiful. I agree Mike - such an amazing piece. 
It's sad that such old music isn't heard as much anymore. It's not even taught/a requirement to listen to for GCSE music - it was when I did mine!

----------

